

Should I require  username at login? - homonculus

I'm putting together my first website, and I'm wondering if I should bother asking for a username at login. If the password is long enough, won't that be just as difficult to geuss randomly as a shorter username and password?&#60;p&#62;Assuming the answer to that is yes, it a good idea to force users to choose a password, or would that be inconvenient?
======
psuedonym
The number of people who pick '12345' or 'password' is astronomical. And
forcing them to remember a "strict" password is more detrimental to the user
experience than just having a user/password combination.

Besides, what are you going to do if you get dupes? "Sorry, that password is
already in use"?

~~~
homonculus
I see now that it is a terrible idea. Thank you.

------
staktrace
If you need to allow identification of users, you'll probably want some sort
of username. And adding a username later will be harder than putting one in
now. Also, any deviation from what the users expect/are accustomed to (i.e.
username/password) will lead to user confusion. I would just go with the
standard username/password login.

Personally I don't mind if you generate a random password for me, but either
way works.

~~~
homonculus
There would be a username, it just wouldn't be a part of the login process.
I'm inclined to go with a better system instead of what people are expecting,
but that's probably bad policy if I want users :) . A randomly generated
password might solve the duplicates problem, but I guess I'll just stick to
the standard format. Thanks for the feedback.

